# Alot of basic questions from a new hunter



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok, so here's the deal... 
I am just starting to go coyote hunting in Southern MN around the AUstin area and I have alot of pretty basic questions that I hope somebody here can answer. If you can give me the answer to any or all of these please let me know any feedback is appreciated.

1. WHat time of day do you recomend, and do you recomend diffrent calls for diffrent times of day.

2. Where i am going to try to hunt is more hilly and rolling, so I will not be able to take hte 250-300yard shot, so any recomendations on how to call them in closer?

3. Have you ever hunted or heard of coyotes being hunted from a tree stand for a better view over hills?

4. In MN is it legal to use decoys? or with that, can you bait them?

5. Is there any real laws that I need to worry about while coyote hunting that aren't very obvious?

6.Finally, I have read all of your posts and you guys have all seemed to hunt coyotes quite a bit, what advice do you have for someone going out for their first time? or what things do i need to watch out for on my first time?

Thank you all again for any and all help you can throw my way.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Read up on the subject:

Books
magazines
internet
DVD's

There is too much to tell you on here.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I can answer a few of your questions. First off, try calling from right before light until around 10 am. Also call from an hour before dark until you don't feel like calling any more. I've called all night on more than a few occasions. 
I'm not sure about tree stands. If it's open, I'd say no. If there's a lot of trees, you might get away with hunting from a tree. I've seen a few coyotes while bow hunting about 30 feet up. They don't look up very often...
I'm not sure about the regulations in your neck of the woods.
As for your first time out, I'd say to keep movement down to a bare minimum and to make sure to be completely camoflauged. Gloves and face mask, just like for turkey. Keep the wind at your back or side. Coyotes like to circle down wind. Sit with cover behind you, not in front of you. Don't call for more than 30 to 45 seconds at a time. Wait for 2 to 5 minutes between calls. If it's light out, try a crow call between distress calls. This helps to reassure the coyotes that it's safe to come in. And most importantly, don't sit directly on the top of the hill. You can get away with laying down on the top some times, but never sitting up. Hope this helps...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Get the DVD "Operation Predator 2" It will answer all of your questions :beer: GOOD LUCK


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Buy Randy Andersons first video or predator quest by Les Johnson and start from there


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok if your hunting in tight quarter use a shot gun withh buckshot. I have had minimal luck in the day i recomend at night. Walk into your spot quiet and walk in up wind. I recomend if your not calll in coyotes from short range i recomend a circe squeaker by loman and when the get with in 200 yards lip squeak. There too much to tell but thats some of the basics. :sniper:


----------



## WH87 (Apr 14, 2005)

Minnesota Regulations say coyotes may be taken in any manner, except with the aid of artificial lights or by using a motor vehicle to drive, chase, run over, or kill the animal. Poisons may not be used except in accordance with all label regulations of the state Dept. of Agriculture and federal Environmental Protection Agency. Hope that helps


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Mrz0703,

Welcome to coyote calling. I live about 25 miles east of you in Stewartville and have been calling about 4 years around here so I am no expert but I would be glad to try and help.

Time: anytime you can get away but mostly at daybreak and eves. I hunt near chatfield and I have had coyotes come in at dawn, 10am, 1pm and sunset and have also had a few come in on moonlit nights but I still have had the most luck in the first 3 hours of the day.

Land: get as much permission as possible and then get more. Its not possible to have too much land to hunt coyotes on and getting permission is usually not too hard(unlike deer hunting).

Coyotes. Make sure the land you have to hunt holds coyotes. Seeing them is best but seeing sign is next best. Drive around in the am after a fresh snow and look for them or at least tracks.

The best way I know of to learn alot fast is to either go with someone who has had some luck, and also to get any or all of the Randy Anderson calling all coyotes videos. Predator Quest with Jeff and Les Johnson is also very good as well as the Coming to The Call series with Byron South.

Any of those videos/dvds will teach you a ton about set up and sounds and coyote body language.

Hope this helps.

Jaybic


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Watch any of Randy Andersons DVD's He is basically the man. I own all his DVDs and Calls. I have had exceptional year this year! Good luck and practice makes perfect (It may take a few years)

:beer:


----------

